# Fluval U2 vs. U3



## Mike. (Apr 19, 2010)

I've had a good look at these two filters but im not technically minded as such so I'm trying to determine which would be the better?

Also (d'uhhh.....) I'm not sure how many gallons my tank holds. I think its 

30"x12"x16"

Any ideas/help/advice?

Thanks:withstup:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

well my math gives me just under 25 gallons. The 30" x 12" is the footprint of a standard 20 gallon long or 29 high tank.


----------



## Mike. (Apr 19, 2010)

U2 then? Does anyone else use this range of filter?


----------

